# is this normal



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

ok i don't think something is right here i bought a anemone 2 days ago and 2 clown fish but i already had 2 damselfish now i think one of the damselfish is pairing with my anemone instead of my clown fish :shock: and neither one of them are eating each other they both just set there so it this normal or should i be worried


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> ok i don't think something is right here i bought a anemone 2 days ago and 2 clown fish but i already had 2 damselfish now i think one of the damselfish is pairing with my anemone instead of my clown fish :shock: and neither one of them are eating each other they both just set there so it this normal or should i be worried


 When, and if your Anemone comes back, he will probably sting and kill the Domino.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*what u mean*

what do u mean when u say when he comes back


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> what do u mean when u say when he comes back


He's in deep trouble in your tank right now.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/coral-reef-creatures/help-quick-93781/#post987705


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

First off, who is not eating and don't worry about the damsel fish. Clown and damsels are from the same species and small damsels have been known to host in anenomes. Clowns have been know to host on powerheads so as long as they look lively and eat don't worry about them.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*bad looking damsel*

the damsel fish turned white from all the stings but now he doesn't go in the the anemone anymore and he is black again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jeffnsa said:


> First off, who is not eating and don't worry about the damsel fish. Clown and damsels are from the same species and small damsels have been known to host in anenomes. Clowns have been know to host on powerheads so as long as they look lively and eat don't worry about them.


 :shock:


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> :shock:


 Please explain this response, I am curious. Juvinile damsels of many varieties will host in anenomes untill they get older. All his was doing is a natural response and clown fish are of the damsel fish family.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*im confused*

if they are in the same family then why when he goes into the anemone he turns white for the rest of the day he is a domino damsel i have two and the other one isn't turning white in my tank so it isn't my tank


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

As they get older they lose their ability to host in an anenome. It was shown on some BBC show about the ocean and how the damsels would hide in anenomes.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jeffnsa said:


> As they get older they lose their ability to host in an anenome. It was shown on some BBC show about the ocean and how the damsels would hide in anenomes.


 That is exactly why you do not advise anyone to use a Damsel for a Anemone. They will not make it in time. How about suggesting one that won't die to begin with? But...What do I know.


----------



## subparracer (Feb 18, 2012)

*i don't want it to*

i didn't want my damsel to host to it i have clown fish and he does instead of them


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

subparracer said:


> i didn't want my damsel to host to it i have clown fish and he does instead of them


:-D


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> That is exactly why you do not advise anyone to use a Damsel for a Anemone. They will not make it in time. How about suggesting one that won't die to begin with? But...What do I know.


 
Who advised him to use a damsel for an anenome? All I said is that it is alright and there is nothing to worry about. Don't worry I am not questioning you knowledge, there are many ways to skin a cat. I don't have saltwater anymore but at one time I had a 150gl sps, 100 gl softee, and 30 gl seahorse running at the same time before I moved into a much smaller and more rural area. I tried to challange every notion that "you have to have this to suceed" and proved them wrong time and time again.


----------

